
New Refillable Batteries Could Fuel an Electric Car Revolution - rmason
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/new-refillable-batteries-could-fuel-electric-car-revolution-ncna974556
======
aurizon
These are flow batteries. The limitation is the limited solubility of the
charged ions in the carrying fluid. The charged fluid is pumped in -
discharged - and then pumped out. Well suited to stationary systems where huge
tanks on the land are used. You could do it now with 2 50 gallon tanks. Fill
tank 1 with charged fluid and discharge it into tank 2. AFter 80-100 miles,
stop and pump new fluid into tank1 and put the discharged fluid into the
roadside charge station.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_battery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_battery)

